# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Error in Updating service

## ERUM

i have following code 



```
using System.Data;
using System.Data.SqlClient;
using System;
using System.Linq;
using System.Runtime.Serialization;
using System.ServiceModel;
using System.ServiceModel.Activation;
using System.Collections.Generic;
using System.Text;

namespace VotingPanel.Web
{
    [ServiceContract]  
    public interface Iservice1
    {
        [OperationContract]
        List<Vote> GetChartData();

        
    }
 [AspNetCompatibilityRequirements(RequirementsMode = AspNetCompatibilityRequirementsMode.Allowed)]
//    [ServiceContract]
    public class Service1 : Iservice1
    {

        
        SqlConnection Conn;
        SqlCommand Cmd;

        
        # region Iservice1 members
        [OperationContract]
        public List <Vote> GetChartData()

    {
       DataClasses1DataContext db = new DataClasses1DataContext();
       var query = from c in db.Votes select c;
       return query.Take(10).ToList();
        }
      # endregion
       
       
       [OperationContract]

        public void Insertdata(String vote, DateTime dt) 
        {
            Conn = new SqlConnection("Data Source=IRAM-PC;Initial Catalog=Voting;User Id=sa;Password=sa;Integrated Security=SSPI");
            Cmd = new SqlCommand();
            Conn.Open();
            Cmd.Connection = Conn;
            Cmd.CommandText = "insert into votes values  ('" + vote + "', '"+dt+"' )";

           
            int ins = Cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
            //if (ins > 0) 
            //{ 
            //    Inserted = true; 
            //} 

            Conn.Close(); 
        }
        public void GetData()
        {
            bool Inserted = false;
            Conn = new SqlConnection("Data Source=IRAM-PC;Initial Catalog=Voting;User Id=sa;Password=sa;Integrated Security=SSPI");
            Cmd = new SqlCommand();
            Conn.Open();
            Cmd.Connection = Conn;
            Cmd.CommandText = "SELECT votingtext, COUNT(Votingtext) AS count FROM votes group by Votingtext";
           
           
            int ins = Cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();
            if (ins > 0)
            {
                Inserted = true;
            }

            Conn.Close();
            //return Inserted;
        } 

    
   

        // Add more operations here and mark them with [OperationContract]
        }
}
```

while updating service i m getting an error

----------


## popskie

Try to uncomment the ServiceContract attribute located above in the public class declaration.

----------


## ERUM

i was getting an error while adding service reference

There was an error downloading 'http://localhost:1289/Service1.svc'.
The request failed with the error message:
--
<html>
    <head>
        <title>The contract name 'VotingPanel2.Web.Service1' could not be found in the list of contracts implemented by the service 'Service1'.</title>
        <style>
         body {font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:normal;font-size: .7em;color:black;} 
         p {font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:normal;color:black;margin-top: -5px}
         b {font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:bold;color:black;margin-top: -5px}
         H1 { font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:normal;font-size:18pt;color:red }
         H2 { font-family:"Verdana";font-weight:normal;font-size:14pt;color:maroon }
         pre {font-family:"Lucida Console";font-size: .9em}
         .marker {font-weight: bold; color: black;text-decoration: none;}
         .version {color: gray;}
         .error {margin-bottom: 10px;}
         .expandable { text-decoration:underline; font-weight:bold; color:navy; cursor:hand; }
        </style>
    </head>

    <body bgcolor="white">

            <span><H1>Server Error in '/' Application.<hr width=100% size=1 color=silver></H1>

            <h2> <i>The contract name 'VotingPanel2.Web.Service1' could not be found in the list of contracts implemented by the service 'Service1'.</i> </h2></span>

            <font face="Arial, Helvetica, Geneva, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif ">

            <b> Description: </b>An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code.

            <br><br>

            <b> Exception Details: </b>System.InvalidOperationException: The contract name 'VotingPanel2.Web.Service1' could not be found in the list of contracts implemented by the service 'Service1'.<br><br>

            <b>Source Error:</b> <br><br>

            <table width=100% bgcolor="#ffffcc">
               <tr>
                  <td>
                      <code>

An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below.</code>

                  </td>
               </tr>
            </table>

            <br>

            <b>Stack Trace:</b> <br><br>

            <table width=100% bgcolor="#ffffcc">
               <tr>
                  <td>
                      <code><pre>

[InvalidOperationException: The contract name 'VotingPanel2.Web.Service1' could not be found in the list of contracts implemented by the service 'Service1'.]
   System.ServiceModel.Description.ConfigLoader.LookupContract(String contractName, String serviceName) +11726487
   System.ServiceModel.Description.ConfigLoader.LoadServiceDescription(ServiceHostBase host, ServiceDescription description, ServiceElement serviceElement, Action`1 addBaseAddress) +11725539
   System.ServiceModel.ServiceHostBase.LoadConfigurationSectionInternal(ConfigLoader configLoader, ServiceDescription description, ServiceElement serviceSection) +55
   System.ServiceModel.ServiceHostBase.LoadConfigurationSectionInternal(ConfigLoader configLoader, ServiceDescription description, String configurationName) +35
   System.ServiceModel.ServiceHostBase.ApplyConfiguration() +69
   System.ServiceModel.ServiceHostBase.InitializeDescription(UriSchemeKeyedCollection baseAddresses) +190
   System.ServiceModel.ServiceHost.InitializeDescription(Type serviceType, UriSchemeKeyedCollection baseAddresses) +32
   System.ServiceModel.ServiceHost..ctor(Type serviceType, Uri[] baseAddresses) +139

----------


## ERUM

can any one else help me out 



```
The contract name 'VotingPanel2.Web.Service1' could not be found in the list of contracts implemented by the service 'Service1'
```

----------

